
'Wiki Weapon Project' Aims To Create A Gun Anyone Can 3D-Print At Home - duck
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/08/23/wiki-weapon-project-aims-to-create-a-gun-anyone-can-3d-print-at-home/
======
SpikeDad
This is dumb, dumb, dumb. This will surely bring the Federal Govt into the 3D
printing culture. Not only will it potentially violate state laws for those
states that require background checks for handgun purchasing but I can see a
potential argument from the Feds that this violates interstate regulations
against transporting firearms.

Plus if it becomes possible to produce a 100% resin based gun (not sure how
without springs) this will cause Homeland Security to go apeshit over the
potential of a difficult to detect weapon.

I see nothing good out of the effort. Not that this would make the slightest
bit of difference but it's often better to self-police one's industry rather
than forcing the Feds to do it.

